# good gaming monitor under rs 15000



## sujeet2555 (Nov 24, 2014)

1. Budget - rs 15,000
2. Display type and size - IPS panel and atleast 21"
3. Primary use of monitor - gaming 
4. Ports Required - my graphic card has DVI-I and HDMI port 
5. Preferred choice of brand - Dell ,LG ,ASUS
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration - Dell P2214H/S2240L ,LG24MP76HM/22MP56HQ
7. is there any 3d monitor under this budget.i have no experience of 3d.i just watched a 3d movie in theatre .even though it was passive 3d ,it strained my eyes and colors were washed out.


----------



## black_mamba (Nov 25, 2014)

Just for ₹2000 extra you will get the Ultrasharp lineup of  Dell. U2412M. A 24" model. IPS, and a decent LG panel.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Nov 26, 2014)

isn't there any opinion on it.Just advice which company Dell or Lg to go for monitors ?


----------



## black_mamba (Nov 26, 2014)

sujeet2555 said:


> isn't there any opinion on it.Just advice which company Dell or Lg to go for monitors ?


Well most Dell monitors are actually a LG monitor, as Dell mostly uses LG's panel on their monitors, yeah post calibration and other stuffs are still needs to be done, still.

Dell has the best customer support, so undoubtedly one shall go for Dell. I am not saying the panels which are used in Dell monitors are anything great, but they are decent and more or less value for money. And quite honestly in that budget you don't have any other option.


----------

